

Pie day Magic Revealed... - press

http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/2012/04/pi-day-magic-revealed.html
======
press
[http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/2012/04/pi-day-magic-
reve...](http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/2012/04/pi-day-magic-
revealed.html)

